# Westie skipping with rear legs



## chrisw_lfp (Aug 7, 2017)

Our two year old westie is skipping with both rear legs. This started about five months ago, with just his left leg. Now, both legs are involved, and sometimes he alternates between the left and right.

He only does this when running at an intermediate speed. He does not do it when running fast, nor has he ever behaved as if he is reacting to pain (other than perhaps the skipping).

We had our vet look at him. He didn't think it was luxating patellas, as they seemed to be stable. The next step will be an xray.

The following three links show brief videos of the problem:














Has anyone observed something similar, or have any thoughts about this?

Thank you


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

chrisw_lfp said:


> Our two year old westie is skipping with both rear legs. This started about five months ago, with just his left leg. Now, both legs are involved, and sometimes he alternates between the left and right.
> 
> He only does this when running at an intermediate speed. He does not do it when running fast, nor has he ever behaved as if he is reacting to pain (other than perhaps the skipping).
> 
> ...


As a breed there is quite a high prevalence of luxating Patellas in the west highland white, there are 4 grades of luxating patella, 1 being the east 4 being the worst. With a grade one the may skip or hold the limb up but then return to normal, but even with a grade 1 on examination
the knee/s can be luxated moved out of position and when released will pop itself back in again. Grade 4 is permanently luxated our out of position and on exam cant be popped back into correct position again the other two grades fall between these too. It seems the vet has done this on exam and as far as he can tell all seems OK.

There is another condition which can have a higher prevalence in westies as a breed called Legg Calve perthes disease which is a problems with the ball of the hip joint which can lead to inflammation and arthritic changes. It can cause stiffness amongst other symptoms. Has the vet examined his hips at all to see if he can feel any irregularities.

Only other thoughts would be ligament problems although problems with the cruciate ligament is often more known in larger dogs, it is listed
as known in the westie too.

Obviously these are only thoughts or suggestions as the can be problems known in the westie and listed. Xrays of the hips and limbs and possibly the lower spine which can also affect the rear legs and rear leg movement would check these out and tell you a lot more.


----------



## Piper16 (Aug 9, 2017)

chrisw_lfp said:


> Our two year old westie is skipping with both rear legs. This started about five months ago, with just his left leg. Now, both legs are involved, and sometimes he alternates between the left and right.
> 
> He only does this when running at an intermediate speed. He does not do it when running fast, nor has he ever behaved as if he is reacting to pain (other than perhaps the skipping).
> 
> ...


----------



## Piper16 (Aug 9, 2017)

My westie is almost 16 years old and I have seen her skip many times since she's been about 3 years old. She does it when she is content and happy when we walk/accelerate, never in full run. In her case it is a sign of her good mood and not physical disorder or abnormality. 
Your westie seems happy to be outside and socialize with other dogs. I see no signs of pain either.
It is just one more possibility to consider. 
Good luck with your westie


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

Piper16 said:


> My westie is almost 16 years old and I have seen her skip many times since she's been about 3 years old. She does it when she is content and happy when we walk/accelerate, never in full run. In her case it is a sign of her good mood and not physical disorder or abnormality.
> Your westie seems happy to be outside and socialize with other dogs. I see no signs of pain either.
> It is just one more possibility to consider.
> Good luck with your westie


If your westie is anything like mine she probably hides pain well because my boy does. Had you ever took her to the vet? If not I would.


----------



## Piper16 (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes, dogs hide the pain and any weakness as it would make them a pray in the wild. Two years ago she strained her leg, had a slight limp and waited for me to pick her up three steps to the house. I knew she was in pain. Vet recommended restricted movement and gave her meds. She recovered well. 
Her skipping was never a continous or common occurrence. It was a once in a while "skip" or two and definitely when she was in a good mood and at the top of her condition. She hardly does it anymore, maybe because of her age.
I am sure you will get to the bottom of the problem


----------

